

Feynman on how magnets work, and the problem with “Why?” questions - jgable
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMFPe-DwULM

======
jgable
I referenced this video in a discussion the other day about the Conada effect
and how wings work [1], and I thought the video was so good it merited its own
thread. Feynman gives a supremely insightful answer to a superficially simple
question, and I think the issue that he discusses is at the heart of many
disagreements, especially on internet forums.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8470234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8470234)

* edit: rewording for clarity

